# when net.ppp is stopped, all services depending on net stop

## burni13

Hi,

I have 2 NIC in my PC. One is used for local networking (lan) and the other one to connect to the internet through pppoe (dsl).

so I have :

Sat Jan 22 10:15:33 (0.15) root@roberto  /etc/init.d 2#ls -latr net*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Dec 22 22:05 net.ppp0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Jan  6 03:38 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6805 Jan  6 08:06 network

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2184 Jan  6 08:06 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 15143 Jan  6 08:06 net.lo

What happens now is if my net.ppp0 drops, all my network services (apache, sshd, dhcpd) are shut down so I can no longer access my server from my lan.

What I would like is to stop the services that depend on "net" only when all 2 network services have been shutdown, not only when one of them is down.

Any idea on how to achieve this ?

Best Regards,

Burni

----------

## NeddySeagoon

burni13,

The detailed answer depends on the version of baselayout you have. In either case, find 

```
# Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the depedency

# or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

#rc_depend_strict="YES"
```

Uncomment the #rc_depend_strict="YES"  and change the "YES" to "NO"

For baselayout2, the file is /etc/rc.conf   for baselayout1, I think its /etc/conf.d/rc.conf

Don't quote me on the baselayout1 file name.

----------

## burni13

Thanks!!! that did the trick!

Regards,

Burni

----------

